# Ancient Brazilian Lake Offers Trove of Amphibian Fossils



## News Bot (Nov 9, 2015)

A mishmash of ancient amphibians and reptiles once swam and hunted prey in an ancient Brazilian tropical lake, a new study finds. 

*Published On:* 09-Nov-15 10:19 PM
*Source:* Associated Press
*Author:* 

*Go to Original Article*


----------

